# AirRenew



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Anyone ever heard of or used this product? I know it's brand new, but it sounds like a great way to help clean up the indoor environment (seeing as how the EPA states that indoor air quality can be 100 times worse than outdoor air due to off-gassing of interior products....ie., carpet, cabinet glue, paint, etc)

You can see it here: http://www.certainteed.com/airrenew/

I know, what a hippie communist pinko socialist I am...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

drywalls gottin into tree hugging
I like how they stuck trees every where in the add,gives it the " i'm saving the planet look"
plus you can't be a pinko commi Slim,you don't live in Canuck Land:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> drywalls gottin into tree hugging
> I like how they stuck trees every where in the add,gives it the " i'm saving the planet look"
> plus you can't be a pinko commi Slim,you don't live in Canuck Land:thumbsup:


Doesn't it ever make you wonder why everyone has cancer? I'm doing some serious research into houses made of mud and straw right now...Should I be moving to Canada to get my commie pinko card?:yes:


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Doesn't it ever make you wonder why everyone has cancer? I'm doing some serious research into houses made of mud and straw right now...Should I be moving to Canada to get my commie pinko card?:yes:



Ummm, with all the info out there you still wonder?
Watch these:
The Beautiful Truth, Food Matters, Food Inc., Tapped, and The Gerson Miracle.

We are killing ourselves off by the way we use and abuse things!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Checkers said:


> Ummm, with all the info out there you still wonder?
> Watch these:
> The Beautiful Truth, Food Matters, Food Inc., Tapped, and The Gerson Miracle.
> 
> We are killing ourselves off by the way we use and abuse things!


I haven't seen Tapped, thanks for the tip! 

Here's more info:

http://www.certainteed.com/resources/Gyp_AirRenew.pdf

It looks like it certainly does more good than harm, and could be a step in the right direction.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

just sounds like another green scam to me,claims it won't mold.just paint the current drywall with latex paint,not oil based,and it will do the same thing.till water hits it.but that's a whole new ball game,your going to be replacing more than just the drywall....reno
air systems that replace the air in your house would be the place to throw your money


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> just sounds like another green scam to me,claims it won't mold.just paint the current drywall with latex paint,not oil based,and it will do the same thing.till water hits it.but that's a whole new ball game,your going to be replacing more than just the drywall....reno
> air systems that replace the air in your house would be the place to throw your money


I dunno, the M2Tech claims less than 5% absorption of water after TWO hours of immersion...that's a pretty impressive water repellancy (oh yeah...I made up that word) for a product that turns to absolute mush when wet. I also just saw that they have a M2Tech 90 minute mud too. Chances are _slim_ that I'll use either of these products any time soon, but it's nice to know I can offer it to the homeowner should they seem open to the idea....and I can feel confident charging a premium rate for installation (since most of the drywallers in my area set in their ways and don't learn about new products). I like that the product is available, and that I think I can probably sell it and use it to further differentiate myself in a very competitive market. I also like that I'm researching drywall products on a Sunday night:no:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

well if this M2Tech 90 minute mud is a regular mud that dries in 90 minutes,then share the link.:yes:
but if it's just another hotmud,,,don't worry
keep searching stuff,,,,,,for us:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> well if this M2Tech 90 minute mud is a regular mud that dries in 90 minutes,then share the link.:yes:
> but if it's just another hotmud,,,don't worry
> keep searching stuff,,,,,,for us:whistling2:


Sheee-it, I want mud that _dries _in 90 minutes too. But, it's just another hot-mud.

http://www.certainteed.com/products/gypsum/joint-finishing-compounds/setting-compounds/318364 just for you:whistling2::blink:


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

I finally saw something about "Earthships" on TV ... W O W !! Thats some cool stuff!! Those houses were built real nice ! Pricey as hell tho, but very cool.
________
hot girls Webcam


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Axecutioner-B said:


> I finally saw something about "Earthships" on TV ... W O W !! Thats some cool stuff!! Those houses were built real nice ! Pricey as hell tho, but very cool.


Ah, but they are usually VERY cheap to build. Old tires and dirt! 

On another note, I realized yesterday a perfect use for the M2Tech hot mud...tub flanges. I've always thought that regular hot mud was a weakness in the defense against water infiltration at the tub flange.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I actually grew up 1/2 mile from 3 earthships, AND a straw house haha. They are all very, very cool. Across the road a few miles is a cordwood house and I also know a guy who built a house just from things he found in nature. They are all right around Whitehall, MT if you ever want to take a field trip Mike.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

checkers said:


> i actually grew up 1/2 mile from 3 earthships, and a straw house haha. They are all very, very cool. Across the road a few miles is a cordwood house and i also know a guy who built a house just from things he found in nature. They are all right around whitehall, mt if you ever want to take a field trip mike.


i do!!!


----------

